# Follow-Up: Chat with Anthony Bourdain



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

It was very exciting to have Anthony Bourdain with us for a live chat on Sunday, August 13. I'd be interested in hearing your comments and feedback after the chat. Also, feel free to discuss the issues that Chef Bourdain brought up, along with your reactions.

Thanks for your support of ChefTalk!

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

This event rocked! Thanks so much Nicko for putting it together.... When is the next chat? Anthony is so awesome.


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

I was hiking down from Mount Tam, from a pancake brunch, but I kept thinking about you guys chatting with Anthony! Where can I find the transcript?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks Nicko! It was a great time! I had a lot of fun and I know most everyone else did. The only way I can think of to make it better is to find some way for Question Guy to let us know that he/she got out question. I know many people weren't sure that their questions were getting through. I know I posted a few qustions a couple of times because I wasn't sure if they got lost in the crowd. Other than that I loved it and will be at any others you do. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

ditto to Pete on the Q guy


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

I enjoyed the chat also! Thanks a bunch! I'm ready for the next one whenever it may be , and I'll be sure to thank the sponsers also for helping out.

Victor Cantu

------------------
Another Day, Another Battle.
Don't Ride A Boat Without A Paddle.
If The Water Is Not Too Deep, 
Take A Little Swim But Don't Fall Asleep!

[This message has been edited by layjo (edited August 18, 2000).]


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Nicko,
congrats on a excellent first chat.
Also having Anthony on the sight while he is in the news and being sought for his time was great timing. I look forward to the next chat.


----------

